# The ceiling is Falling!!!



## Atm2Alby (Apr 9, 2011)

I have 10 years experience with drywall repair and finishing. But I am stuck on plaster. I have a 60 year old home with plaster damage in the ceilling. Not just cracks but crumbling plaster  exposing the sandy concrete like base. the base is intact. Do I need to do any prep before applying a skim coat to the plaster board??


----------



## joecaption (Apr 9, 2011)

If it was me I would take it all down, if somes falling down now more will soon follow and guess who's going to get blamed for that and have to come back every times there's a crack.
I break the bond in the corners with a 4 1/2" right angle grinder with a diamond blade. Then use what look's almost like a hand pick. To pull down the plaster, It's got a flat blade on one end and forks on the other. I guess it was suppost to be a garden tool. I bought it in Southern States.


----------



## Perry525 (Apr 11, 2011)

Perhaps you can clarify this for me?
You mention plastering?
Are you writing about an old lathe and plaster ceiling?
Or is it a typical plasterboard/drywall ceiling that has been skim coated?
If its the former, then adding a skim coat to level is all that is needed.
Do not push too hard when you plaster, as the plaster you are adding will creep under the existing plaster and push it off.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

Are you talking about just plaster? or whole ceiling? well, if it's ceiling then it would be better to re-build it again because it would be a bad idea if you are going for repairing it, what if you spend some money and get it repaired and then it will start falling again, so that might lead you to waste of money+time...


----------

